# Celsius Cirrus Review



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

How stiff are they? The Celsius website has them rated for stiffness at 7/10 but in snowboard-mag they're rated 2/3. But heres the problem, the CLS8 is rated 4/10 on the site but 3/3 in snowboard-mag. So which is actually stiffer? I had the Cirrus from 07 and it was relatively soft. So did they really make it a stiffer boot?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Extremo said:


> How stiff are they? The Celsius website has them rated for stiffness at 7/10 but in snowboard-mag they're rated 2/3. But heres the problem, the CLS8 is rated 4/10 on the site but 3/3 in snowboard-mag. So which is actually stiffer? I had the Cirrus from 07 and it was relatively soft. So did they really make it a stiffer boot?


i would assume the cls8 is stiffer, and i have 07-08 cirruses and i would say that they are pretty accurate with the 7/10. i have about 40 hours on them this season...

cirruses are a freestyle boot though keep in mind, but they arent noodles. there flex is much more smoothly transferred then a few of my old boots where it just feels soft. these have support, yet enough movement to hit the rails..


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

yea for stiffness i would say 6-7/10


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It appears that Celsius completely reversed their lineup this season.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

how so? mine are 08s anyways..


----------

